# hello there



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Greetings coffee lovers. I recently got my first, decent espresso machine, a 2005 Gaggia classic. I have a Hario slum hand grinder, powered now.

As my mach8ne hasn't been serviced since purchase my plan is to do this over the next few months, myself.

Just looking for advance and experiences from those who have more knowledge.

I'm 56 and father of 3. 2 at uni one severely mentally and physically disabled (CDLS). I live in Leicester though hail from London via Keswick in Cumbria.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome, plenty of info on the gaggia thread to help you get your machine in good shape. Theyre pretty easy to work on.


----------

